# May Need Help With Transport For Oliver



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oliver is having his surgery today. Jan said he will be ready for pick up within 24-36 hours.

I've had this terrible stomach-flu, which is going around. I know I will be better by tomorrow,
but could use the help, if anyone is in the Carlsbad, CA area. Maybe meet me in Dana Point.

I do not have a day, or time yet. This is what makes it so difficult. It will be tomorrow, or Wednesday.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww Deb :grouphug: 
I hope you feel better, and I sure wish I lived near you....

Bless you and little Oliver...I know he will find his way to you. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd love to help, but that would be a very long drive.

Please let me know if you ever need transport in Central Cali. 

I know Oliver will find his way to you. :grouphug: 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704523


> I'd love to help, but that would be a very long drive.
> 
> Please let me know if you ever need transport in Central Cali.
> 
> ...



OK Girlfriend - I will take time off and get him from Carlsbad ... I can bring him to you - just give me the right day and a time :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 12 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704526


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704523





> I'd love to help, but that would be a very long drive.
> 
> Please let me know if you ever need transport in Central Cali.
> 
> ...



OK Girlfriend - I will take time off and get him from Carlsbad ... I can bring him to you - just give me the right day and a time :thumbsup: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hurrah for Lina and Deb! What a pair.

Love you guys!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 12 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704527


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 12 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704526





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704523





> I'd love to help, but that would be a very long drive.
> 
> Please let me know if you ever need transport in Central Cali.
> 
> ...



OK Girlfriend - I will take time off and get him from Carlsbad ... I can bring him to you - just give me the right day and a time :thumbsup: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hurrah for Lina and Deb! What a pair.

Love you guys!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh I wish they all could be California girls :chili: :chili: 

You guys are the best


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 12 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704526


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704523





> I'd love to help, but that would be a very long drive.
> 
> Please let me know if you ever need transport in Central Cali.
> 
> ...



OK Girlfriend - I will take time off and get him from Carlsbad ... I can bring him to you - just give me the right day and a time :thumbsup: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, no way!! This makes me cry. I've been feeling so overwhelmed lately, with our little ones passings, and now this flu.
It's been worrying me sick. At times, I feel so alone. 

I know how busy you are. You are soooo awesome. Thank you, my girlfriend. God, what a relief. I can't wait to meet Oliver. 

I'll let you know, as soon as I hear from the vet. 

You, Lina, are one in a million. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yay!!! :chili: Lina you're great!!

Deb, you're never alone. You have lots of friends here and tons of fluffies who love you. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well technically "I am the best person for the job" --- I live the closest to Carlsbad and to you - so it's easy .... just don't blame me if Oliver goes "missing" on route to your house .. I mean like ummm what if the dashing one year old falls in love with a certain little (big) 9 month old sexy girl by the name of Bella !!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 12 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704585


> Well technically "I am the best person for the job" --- I live the closest to Carlsbad and to you - so it's easy .... just don't blame me if Oliver goes "missing" on route to your house .. I mean like ummm what if the dashing one year old falls in love with a certain little (big) 9 month old sexy girl by the name of Bella !!![/B]


LOL ~ That's if Miss Bella doesn't mind a broken "limb" :HistericalSmiley: 

I just got off the phone with the vet's office. Oliver is still in surgery. They will call me tonight, as soon as it's over.

I'm sooooo nervous. 

This will be the first time, I've spoken with the vet, so will have more detailed info then. 

Continue your prayers for this, most precious, of souls. 

I have the vet info, and Rescue cooridator info for you Lina. I will PM that to you, as soon as I hear from
the vet. 

I'm so nervous. Wow, this is NOT helping my stomach.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Deb and Lina - you two are the absolute best!!!!! What a team you make! Hope Oliver's surgery goes smoothly and look forward to meeting
the little guy soon! (Lina, if you dognap him, then you have to post pictures!)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 12 2009, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704618


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 12 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704585





> Well technically "I am the best person for the job" --- I live the closest to Carlsbad and to you - so it's easy .... just don't blame me if Oliver goes "missing" on route to your house .. I mean like ummm what if the dashing one year old falls in love with a certain little (big) 9 month old sexy girl by the name of Bella !!![/B]


LOL ~ That's if Miss Bella doesn't mind a broken "limb" :HistericalSmiley: 

I just got off the phone with the vet's office. Oliver is still in surgery. They will call me tonight, as soon as it's over.

I'm sooooo nervous. 

This will be the first time, I've spoken with the vet, so will have more detailed info then. 

Continue your prayers for this, most precious, of souls. 

I have the vet info, and Rescue cooridator info for you Lina. I will PM that to you, as soon as I hear from
the vet. 

I'm so nervous. Wow, this is NOT helping my stomach.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Aww Deb - I'm sure he's in great hands - just keep looking at his cute smiling face


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not near carlsbad but pretty close to Dana Point in the event anyone gets stuck and needs any other assistance. Just let me know please. I know I don't know everyone on this site but if it's in OC, I can help too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Did I miss something....like say....Oliver's story?

Deb I'm so sorry you have the flu. But I'm thrilled Lina is there to help out. Thank you both so much.

Deb...drink lots of fluids, get plenty of sleep, and most importantly....take at least 3 Malts to bed with you and we'll see how you're feeling in the morning. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Way to go Lina. When the time comes, you girls have a safe trip.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

You guys really are the best!

I don't know if you hear of many cases up this far north in CA, but if you ever need transport help from this area down your way, I'm more then willing to make the drive with a fluff. They are definitely worth any time or effort it would take to make the drive! I can't foster since I rent and my land lord would kill me, but if there is any way I can ever help, I'd be happy to do so.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 12 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704718


> You guys really are the best!
> 
> I don't know if you hear of many cases up this far north in CA, but if you ever need transport help from this area down your way, I'm more then willing to make the drive with a fluff. They are definitely worth any time or effort it would take to make the drive! I can't foster since I rent and my land lord would kill me, but if there is any way I can ever help, I'd be happy to do so.[/B]



Well this is great!! My Foster Tinkerbell was up North. My precious Lulu was up North. "Walnut Creek" area.

I've had my son, and precious DIL, take them in, until I could make the hike. Sometimes it's a month, or two.

Now that they have the twins, along with dogs of their own, it's not possible. 

I'll certainly keep you in mind. Thank you, so very much. The doggies thank you.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 12 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704730


> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 12 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704718





> You guys really are the best!
> 
> I don't know if you hear of many cases up this far north in CA, but if you ever need transport help from this area down your way, I'm more then willing to make the drive with a fluff. They are definitely worth any time or effort it would take to make the drive! I can't foster since I rent and my land lord would kill me, but if there is any way I can ever help, I'd be happy to do so.[/B]



Well this is great!! My Foster Tinkerbell was up North. My precious Lulu was up North. "Walnut Creek" area.

I've had my son, and precious DIL, take them in, until I could make the hike. Sometimes it's a month, or two.

Now that they have the twins, along with dogs of their own, it's not possible. 

I'll certainly keep you in mind. Thank you, so very much. The doggies thank you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I could go as far as keeping one for a few days too, if needed. I'm very close to Walnut Creek if that gives you a better idea of where I am, though I'd be fine with driving anywhere up here to pick a baby up. They are so special...if I can help even one to have a better chance, I would consider any drive worth it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 12 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704744


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 12 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704730





> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 12 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704718





> You guys really are the best!
> 
> I don't know if you hear of many cases up this far north in CA, but if you ever need transport help from this area down your way, I'm more then willing to make the drive with a fluff. They are definitely worth any time or effort it would take to make the drive! I can't foster since I rent and my land lord would kill me, but if there is any way I can ever help, I'd be happy to do so.[/B]



Well this is great!! My Foster Tinkerbell was up North. My precious Lulu was up North. "Walnut Creek" area.

I've had my son, and precious DIL, take them in, until I could make the hike. Sometimes it's a month, or two.

Now that they have the twins, along with dogs of their own, it's not possible. 

I'll certainly keep you in mind. Thank you, so very much. The doggies thank you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I could go as far as keeping one for a few days too, if needed. I'm very close to Walnut Creek if that gives you a better idea of where I am, though I'd be fine with driving anywhere up here to pick a baby up. They are so special...if I can help even one to have a better chance, I would consider any drive worth it.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Chrissy,
You're an Angel.
xoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys are the absolute best. If there is anything that I can do for sweet Oliver, please just let me know.

Also, if anything pops up in the South Jersey area....please just ask, would love to help out. :heart:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Count me in if you ever need any help from my neck of the woods. I'm not working right now, so I have plenty of time on my hands to help with whatever is needed. I wish I lived in a bigger place so that I could foster some fluffs for an extended amount of time, but it's just not feasible right now.  I would have no problem keeping one here with me for a little while if needed though! :wub: I can go north, south, east or west transport wise. Whatever is needed, I am pretty much central to everything!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I love seeing people come together to do things like this!! :grouphug:


----------

